# 5D2 - activating Live View focus with shutter release



## CanoKnight (May 17, 2015)

I want to take self portraits with the 5D2 (or 50d - they are similar). The Live View with face detect option in servo mode will identify a face if it's not too far off center and focus on it. But the problem is it can be activated, as far as I know, only with the AF-ON button. The button has to be held down for a few seconds while it hunts around and zeroes in on the face. This is not a problem if I am taking a picture of someone else. But is there a way to trigger it via the shutter release ? That way I can set the timer and stand in front of the camera and after the timer has counted down, it will focus (on the face) and take the picture.


----------



## geekpower (May 19, 2015)

Use a remote trigger?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 20, 2015)

You cannot use a remote to autofocus in liveview, I doubt if the self timer would do it, maybe with quick AF enabled. See the foot note on page 118 of your manual.

You don't really need liveview to take a photo and get the focus on you, the AF system will focus on the nearest object, so make sure that its you that is nearest the camera, and set a smaller aperture depending on the lens and distance to the camera so your entire face is in focus and not just your nose,


----------

